

OTCC: 445-line C compiler written in C - coderdude
http://bellard.org/otcc/

======
vog
It is very interesting to see a serious project that started as an IOCCC
entry.

Too sad that the IOCCC got stuck in the last few years ...

~~~
gregschlom
Yes, what happened to the IOCCC?

~~~
vog
Their latest news entries, as well as the linked Slashdot article, make a
pretty sad impression:

<http://www.de.ioccc.org/main.html#new>

[http://developers.slashdot.org/story/09/02/25/0147244/Whithe...](http://developers.slashdot.org/story/09/02/25/0147244/Whither-
the-19th-IOCCC)

------
__rkaup__
This is by the same guy who made that Linux in your browser a few weeks ago.
Even this compiler was included in it.

Edit: typo.

~~~
ysangkok
No. That was TCC.

------
roryokane
I was expecting OTCC to stand for “One True C Compiler”, as in the One True
Brace Style. I’m glad its actual full name isn’t so hubristic as that.

